# ELU DS140 / DeWalt DW685 Jointer



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Another query! I've just got one of these and I'm unimpressed with the manual. The DW one that I downloaded is identical to the ELU one that came with it, apart from name substitution, the DW tool being exactly the same as its ELU predecessor which, I was surprised to see, was made up the road from me in Slovenia. I thought they were all made in Switzerland.

The multilingual manual has all the usual arse watching stuff and very little on the tool, just describing the functions of the bits, most of which are obvious.

I was hoping for a bit more guidance on optimal use. The thing is obviously of an unusual design and it would be nice to know a bit more of the thinking behind it. Why is it possibly to change the angle of the motor housing and what angle is best for what use? With the 45deg fence, how do you actually keep it in line? With the straight fence, it is obvious. 

These aren't cheap tools and I would have expected something a bit more comprehensive on how to get the most and best out of them.

If anyone knows of any other resources on these I'd be grateful.

Cheers

Peter


----------

